# Root Canal and Alloy Crown!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If anyone is curious what the result of a root canal procedure and allow crown looks like...here you go!  My girl had a complicated slab fracture on her fourth upper premolar. Rather than extracting the tooth, I chose to have her tooth saved. This will allow her to maintain full function of her mouth and will avoid the excess plaque buildup that would have occurred around the extracted tooth.

Blingy spoo!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea they could even do that! Knowing how much $$$ a similar procedure costs on humans, I can only imagine what the veterinary version runs. Worth it, I'm sure.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha! She's got some bling in her mouth! 

I know it was a tough decision. She's so young, with many years of chewing ahead of her...I think you made the right choice. Looks great!

--Q


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

We own 3 poodles and my wife is a dental practice manager. You can imagine our interest. Please could you advise how many sessions of general anaesthetic your dog underwent? Any detail relating to procedure would be of great interest, as I would choose the same option if faced with decay.

The tooth looks great incidentally. And your dog's colour is beautiful.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment, Ruscha! She proves that faded brown does not have to be a negative term.  

The procedure was completed in two visits - so two anesthesias. The first was the longer procedure: the root canal. During that procedure, he fitted her tooth for the allow crown. Two weeks later, she returned for the much shorter procedure (very little anesthesia time) where the crown was put on.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Does she act like her mouth feels odd? I shattered one of my molars about a year ago eating pork crackling. It needed a huge filling and it took several months before it felt natural.

Love cafés.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha that looks pretty dang cool!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I wasn't sure I would pay to crown a dog tooth...until I saw it was one of her major chewing teeth and she is a young dog. I might think twice about it myself. It must have been a hard decision.

It sounds exactly like what they do with humans. I sure hope the crown glue can withstand a dog eating raw bones. Did they give her any chewing restrictions or can she eat anything she did before? 

What cracked her tooth in the first place? That is one of her major molars and one of the strongest. Whatever it was, I'd like to avoid it with my dogs.

(sorry for all the questions, but I'm curious. It would take a lot to crack that particular molar!)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The 4th premolar is one of the most common to fracture, and it often occurs from things like cooked or raw marrow bones, femurs, etc. Antlers, too. Also, in her case, almost positively her Nylabone. 

She is fine to eat raw bones, we do not have to take any special precautions. Except he did advise against antlers and Nylabones, and the like because she will likely break her carnassial on the other side. But raw edible bones (like chicken and turkey) are pretty soft and do not concern the dental specialist.


----------



## Patrick's Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

The crown looks great. My first poodle had a slab fracture on the same tooth and it was absolutely from a nylabone. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well! A nylabone?! You should contact the company. I always give my dogs the soft puppy nylabones and they love them. None of them are vigorous chewers, so the puppy one lasts months. I have never bothered with the adult ones. I certainly won't now. 

Patricks mom, you live near me. Patrick is cute! Did you pull the tooth?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't see any need to contact the company, personally. I think it's fairly well known that these can cause broken teeth. I'm just going to get rid of it. Poor thing loved that bone, though. Oh well!


----------



## Patrick's Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Outwest, yes, we did pull the tooth for Parker. That was years ago and it didn't seem to cause him trouble during his lifetime but the crown surely would have been better. He had much bigger unrelated health problems so this was the least of my worries as time went by.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn’t know they could do that! That is so incredibly cool!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I didn't know they could cause broken teeth and would never have thought so because they have a little give to them. The puppy ones are pretty soft and not good for vigorous chewers, but good for my whippet and poodles. 

Patrick's mom, good to know he did okay without the tooth, too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> I didn't know they could cause broken teeth and would never have thought so because they have a little give to them. The puppy ones are pretty soft and not good for vigorous chewers, but good for my whippet and poodles.
> 
> Patrick's mom, good to know he did okay without the tooth, too.


There is no give to the nylabones made for more aggressive chewers. These are the ones that break teeth. We cannot keep the softer Nylabones or the Puppy gumabones in our house because Millie will eat them in minutes.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

That's incredible! I had no idea they can do that!
You don't have to answer, but I'm curious about how much that cost. I can't imagine it being cheap!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Around here it is as much as buying a nice puppy, which is why it would be a tough call for many people. Canine specialists are getting popular here. We have a couple of them not too far away (I checked into it when deciding whether to do a dental screen for ofa on Bonnie).


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I had absolutely no idea that the hard Nylabone's could do this. Lexi is very aggresive when she chews and one of her favorites it the Nylabone for heavy chewers. I gave her a different one two weeks ago and it didn't last 15 minutes. Guess I'll be hunting that Nylabone down and taking it away.


----------

